# My new Mare



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

This is my 3 year old Arabian/Saddlebred cross. Feel free, those of you who are more versed in these types of crosses, to give me a little insight into what you think. I will not be offended  She came from the same farm that Luka (my Arab) did. She's been under saddle for a year. She rode at a trot very smoothly. I plan to train her for endurance, taking it slow, if she seems like she'll take to it. Otherwise, we'll see...

She is sweet, but suffering from some separation anxiety. The grooms at the farm where she came from said it took about a week for her to settle when they brought her into the barn for training; she's never really been alone. Seems like she will be a little more strung, but I won't cater to it so we'll see how it goes. She ties nicely though and actually settles better when on a tie than when loose in the field, lol.

I have been working with her twice a day on various things. She hasn't started wanting to come to me yet, so getting her to focus on me when I enter the field is a work in progress. But she is smart and learns quickly  . I love a thinking horse!

Oh and she is papered and given to me like Luka  Can't beat that!

View attachment 16438


View attachment 16439


View attachment 16440


View attachment 16441


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh my gosh, she is beautiful! My first foal was a Arab/Saddlebred cross that was sorrel with flaxen mane and tail. He looked a lot like your mare. He was smart and very eager to learn.

I miss him so much.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Shes a pretty girl!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Beautiful!!


----------



## galfriend (Nov 19, 2004)

She's a beauty! Looks quite spunky too.

Sorry, I have no experience with this breed~


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Lovely mare, looks like she has very good movement, seeing both the SB and Arab there, SB more in the frame and body type, I think. I've had SBs and Arabs both, though no SB/Arab crosses and like both breeds.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

Looks really nice! Congrats!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Very pretty! Is she registered as a National Show Horse?


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

She will be registered NSH. Right now she's registered as a Half-Arab with the AHA.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Pretty. Enjoy her lots.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

oh my, she's lovely!! love her head carriage, looks so fiesty and alert. has she been named yet?


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

No, no name yet...we have some on the short list, but I'm still undecided. She is a little feisty, but very amiable. She is quick to respond and smart, but she's got some sass. She is not fond of flapping bags/tarps that are hanging....guess what's hanging every where I can get them 

And upon further review of the NSH registry...I am not interested in paying $500 to register. That's rediculous. I won't be showing her in their shows anyways. She is however registered as a Half Arab. I sent in her papers to be transferred and will start her hours as soon as they are returned


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

We raised NSH for 35 years, retired now. We showed the breed before there was a NSH registry. My mare that I ride now is 3/4 Arab and 1/2 Saddlebred, she is 20years old. I had a wonderful lady help me train her when she was 4 years old, NO one has ever ridden her but me since. If you want a horse that can "read your mind", do not let others ride her. Do tons of ground work...just talking and taking her for walkd....can teach whow,walk and back commands.
In all honesty, she is not a conformation mare. BUT if you do a good job and go slow, she will be a lovely riding mare. Slow is the word I want to stress, we are talking years. I trust my mare with my life as we go camping about 12 weekends each summer/fall. We bred for her and delivered her, bred for her mom and delivered her and owned her grandmother, she is the last of our breeding we have.


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

I think she looks great and would train her for endurance as you said , she reminds me of a horse I had when I was 10 named Bell who was a pony horse (think race track )and just a baby doll to ride but very flashy ,She would prance all day , Good thing with the comfortable trot many an endurance race are won on the trot .She looks about 15.2 with a tight gut , I don't bother with fat hay belly lazy horses .Good for you !


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

She is my horse. No one else rides my horses, but me, and one of them my daughter rides, because I trained her to ride him . He is a NSH/QH cross 

I meant to measure her this evening, but forgot. I do know that she is slightly taller than my arab who is 14.3, but shorter than my other gelding who is 16.1. 

She's been under saddle for a year now, but mainly to break her and see if she'd have enough spunk for the park and pleasure show ring circuit. She didn't make the cut, just like Luka and so she is here with me now .

I take them slow. There is definitely nooooo need to rush. I have plenty of time. She gets a lot of time on the line, just walking with me, at the tree or post, and 2-3 short rides a week. I want to make sure she is soft, willing, moving off pressure, one-rein stops are quickly responded to, backing, etc. No need to move up until that is done and it helps keep too much stress off her joints/legs.

Oh and poor girl. She was so upset about the move and her accomodations (that was a large paddock with the riding ring) in my other large pasture, lol). She ran herself silly and dropped about 20-25 lbs. She is now settling down and eating so she'll put it back on fairly quickly 

We have a short list of names that we are playing with: 
Kaiya, Teagan, Stella and Gracie. 

View attachment 16575


Has itchy face syndrome, lol. Unfortunately for her, this won't be a common occurance 
View attachment 16576


Playing with her tie...she likes to try everything 
View attachment 16577


Checking me out the other day
View attachment 16579


Meeting Jeaux (NSH/QH cross w/large blaze) and Luka (Arabian with the star)
View attachment 16580


----------



## hgoodwin0823 (Feb 14, 2013)

Gorgeous girl!


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

lol why do I want to call you a bad name? You lucky lucky thing! Not just 1 gorgeous free h orse but 2!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Stellar Grace, or Gracie for short! 
She really is pretty, looks like she knows it too, I can see her spreading rumors over the fence in post #15


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

lamoncha lover said:


> lol why do I want to call you a bad name? You lucky lucky thing! Not just 1 gorgeous free h orse but 2!


LOL! I am lucky. Papers with them and all  Of course most of the free ones are younger and need more training, but they've almost all been under saddle for almost a year by the time they are offered up. I was fortunate that Luka was under saddle and shown for a couple of years before I got him, so he was more adjusted when he got here. The new mare is two years younger and is going to need some work, but she's a willing and quick learner. She is also quite responsive when she understands what is wanted. She and I have an intensive lesson tomorrow with my friend who trains. :thumb:


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

She really is lovely. I had a friend in Indiana who had a NSH who looked very much like her named Hot Toddy.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

She is a real little beauty and her confirmation shows the mix perfectly.

One of the Saddlebred characteristics that allows them to have such reach both in front and behind is a super high neck set, which your girl certainly has. And makes them light and handy. 

That is both good and bad- I personally love a high headed horse. I started in Saddlebreds and always thought that everyone sighted the road ahead between a horse's ears. Not til I got a thoroughbred did I realized that most horse do not have that "dashboard" neck in front of you.

The problem it can give is that the high neck can (not must but can) contribute to a dip in the back and slack loins. When I changed from Saddlebred showing to dressage, I learned the value of teaching a high headed horse to reach for the bit. To stretch for it when asked even all the way to the ground.

Doing that gives you a way to get the horse to relax, as lowering the head seem to feed into the horse's natural tendency to have a lower head carriage when relaxed. Asking them to do this when they get high seems to work in reverse- it calms them. And this is great for llowing their lovely reachy stride to settle rythum for long rides at the trot. They can eat up the ground this way and have great endurance.

Then it helps a horse to get their rear under themselves- sometimes a problem with Saddlebred confirmation- and build up the loin. That is going to be very valuable in developing a good canter.

She is a real looker- people are going to stare. Congratulations.


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

I teach a head down cue immediately . I have a NSH already (16 yr old gelding) and it does calm him quickly. My arab knows the cue too. I dont mind a horse built like this at all since they are quite elegant to look at and fun to ride, but you are right, if you dont teach them to round out, or come down, then they will hollow out and that would be an uncomfortable way to travel.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

That is the fun in riding horses of such different confirmations. It teaches you what effects of confirmation has on just about everything the horse does. Both good and bad. 
Have fun with her.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

where I want to said:


> That is the fun in riding horses of such different confirmations. It teaches you what effects of confirmation has on just about everything the horse does. Both good and bad.
> Have fun with her.


You are meaning "conformation", right?


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

No of course not - I mean the religious ceremony. I believe that finding as many different places to pray as possible is a good idea when starting a young horse.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

You could also have been talking about confirming hotel reservations....


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

where I want to said:


> No of course not - I mean the religious ceremony. I believe that finding as many different places to pray as possible is a good idea when starting a young horse.


When you're so consistent about misspelling a word so common in the horse world, and one you use so often....I just wondered if there was something I was missing.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> When you're so consistent about misspelling a word so common in the horse world, and one you use so often....I just wondered if there was something I was missing.


A sense of proportion?

You are perfectly right about this- I have had a mental detour where I did not see the mistake I made. I would thank you for pointing out my error except by now it seems to be way too pointed for the size of the mistake. That does make it pretty questionable as to the reason.

It does not change the value or lack of it of anything I said- so why are you choosing to keep on about it? 

Anyway I'm done, you are right, I was wrong.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

where I want to said:


> A sense of proportion?
> 
> You are perfectly right about this- I have had a mental detour where I did not see the mistake I made. I would thank you for pointing out my error except by now it seems to be way too pointed for the size of the mistake. That does make it pretty questionable as to the reason.
> 
> ...


I thought since you are a world champion nitpicker yourself, you might see the irony. So now I'll zip it and not keep on about it.


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

where I want to said:


> No of course not - I mean the religious ceremony. I believe that finding as many different places to pray as possible is a good idea when starting a young horse.


That just made me laugh outloud! :grin:

Today I needed a few prayers...Mikki was broncin' out today. She's super sensitive to stuff falling off her rear or bouncing around...so today she is wearing bouncy and flappy things for a while.


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

It's all good y'all. I knew what was meant. Life's too short to worry about piddly stuff...atleast that's what I keep telling myself


----------

